# Latch help please!



## lagward (Jun 9, 2017)

My wife recently got me an Okie Joe Highland smoker, and I've sealed up the cook chamber with lavalock gasket. Ive also purchased toggles for either side of the door to get a tight seal but I haven't installed them yet. I'm not particularly handy and am a little hesitant to drill through steel. Will I need some special drill bit? Can anyone else share their experiences with installing these so I know what size screws to buy for attaching them?? Thanks, and happy Friday!


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

For drilling steel you want something with a carbide or High Speed Steel type of construction. When you go to your local hardware store, look for bits that are designed for metal. Wood bits and plastic specific use softer steels. Typically these locks have pre-drilled holes for screws. I would personally bolt and nut these on, not use a screw.... Bolt with a full thread to the head of the bolt and a nut. Lock it down by putting the high-heat silicone or glue on the threads, and be sure to use a washer on the inside to further seal up the hole.

Just my own thoughts, based on my own experimentation. However, I could be completely wrong. Im sure one of the old timers or smoke heads will have plenty to say.


----------



## lagward (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I'll post pics when it's all done.


----------



## lagward (Jun 18, 2017)

14978029515541324956707.jpg



__ lagward
__ Jun 18, 2017






I think it turned out pretty good. Sealed up nice and tight when I seasoned it, and I'm trying my first smoker today. Here's to pork!!


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 20, 2017)

@Lagward looks sweet! Hope it did well!


----------



## woodyussluce (Jun 27, 2017)

It looks like you did a good job on that and some of the other mods too ! I have one that I am getting ready to do some mods on also. I hope that the first use gave good results !


----------



## srmartin15 (Jul 2, 2017)

Looking good man! I did very similar upgrades to my OKJ. I also added some thermometers lower to the cooking grates

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

